# SoCal ADBA Confo and WP Nov 30 & Dec 1st



## American_Pit13

I will be down with half the crew! Auctus, Xena, Serena, Crixus, Bunches, Nicki, Spock. Serena and Scorch should be pulling, but I will have my harnesses either way for anyone without gear who wants to try out a dog on the track.

GOLDEN STATE/SO. CAL (CA)
Saturday, November 30, 2013
Location: West Coast k_9 Academy
15950 Boyle Avenue
Fontana, CA92337

The Golden State/So. California APBTC will host 2 conformation shows and 1 weight pull on Saturday and 2 conformation shows and 1 weight pull on Sunday at the West Coast k_9 Academy in Fontana, CA. For further information please email [email protected] or [email protected]


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Wooooot woooot!! Sounds like a blast!!


----------



## DieselsMommie

I think I will check this event out, especially the weight pull

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH::::

You totally should! They are lots of fun!


----------



## American_Pit13

Coming up in a few weeks!


----------



## performanceknls

I can't wait!! I'm taking Varro, Barca, Gannicus, maybe oenomaus and Max, Venom, and Kraken. Barca will be doing WP! My friend is bringing her Pressa Canario's to WP! Should be a great weekend!!


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Wait--- who is Max?


----------



## DieselsMommie

Diesel is DEFINITELY going to be doing WP when he's old enough, I need to start learning everything lol. Do I need to buy tickets to this event?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Elvisfink

DieselsMommie said:


> Diesel is DEFINITELY going to be doing WP when he's old enough, I need to start learning everything lol. Do I need to buy tickets to this event?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Kind of. The SoCal event does charge for parking and a $5per person per day entry onto the show ground.


----------



## DieselsMommie

That's fine. I can't wait!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## performanceknls

hummm Max.... who is max??........  stay tuned......


----------



## DieselsMommie

performanceknls said:


> hummm Max.... who is max??........  stay tuned......


I hope I get to meet your whole gang 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

performanceknls said:


> hummm Max.... who is max??........  stay tuned......


Bwahahaha! I know who he is!!!! 

And it looks like I'm gonna have to miss this show again this year... can't get the time off...  but Banshee will be there, her Auntie Holly will be bringin her down.


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Boooooo Lauren!! :/ well, at least your girl is going!


----------



## performanceknls

Sorry to miss you Lauren but YAY for Holly bringing banshee!!!


----------



## dday

You know, I think I may go this year with my new female. I haven't entered an ADBA show since the early 90's back when I owned a Sarona dog. What day is for the younger dogs, 4 to 6 months?


----------



## Elvisfink

dday said:


> You know, I think I may go this year with my new female. I haven't entered an ADBA show since the early 90's back when I owned a Sarona dog. What day is for the younger dogs, 4 to 6 months?


It's a four show weekend so there will be a 4-6 month old class twice each day.


----------



## dday

^^^^^^^Thanks


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

::::COACH:::: said:


> Boooooo Lauren!! :/ well, at least your girl is going!


This is very true!



performanceknls said:


> Sorry to miss you Lauren but YAY for Holly bringing banshee!!!


And yeah im pretty bummed about missing u too! But yes I'm very grateful of Holly doing this for me!


----------



## DieselsMommie

Elvisfink said:


> It's a four show weekend so there will be a 4-6 month old class twice each day.


Wait a second, I dunno why I just thought of this, but how do they have 4-6 month olds pulling?!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rocthebully

I think they ment showing 4-6 mnth


----------



## DieselsMommie

I hope so bc I want my boy to pull when he's of age

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Elvisfink

DieselsMommie said:


> Wait a second, I dunno why I just thought of this, but how do they have 4-6 month olds pulling?!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That's for the confirmation show. Dogs must be at least 9 months old to enter the pull.


----------



## DieselsMommie

Wait wait wait. I thought I can't start training D to pull until 18 months?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Elvisfink

DieselsMommie said:


> Wait wait wait. I thought I can't start training D to pull until 18 months?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Here's the ADBA Weight Pull Rules.


----------



## performanceknls

No you can start weight pull training as soon as the dog can wear a harness. You just don't want heavy weights until the dog is done growing. I stick my little puppies in harness and get them use to wearing it at a young age. Slowly add weight but you can train them young. Just like any other sport I do with my dog, the younger I can get started the better!


----------



## DieselsMommie

I've purposely stayed away from walking harnesses just so it doesn't confuse him when I want him to pull. Gonna buy a harness now and start letting him get used to it

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ebar

Thank for that info! Knowing this ill be getting hemi his harness and getting himn used to it

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie

What time is this event tomorrow?!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dday

Well that was an interesting event Saturday. Before I begin, I know this may bother some people, so if the "Mods" think I am being to critical, so be it. As I posted earlier, this is the first adba event I have attended in about 20+ years. Not how I remember them!
First let me say that the staff was pleasant, helpful, and professional. The problem I had was with some of the attendees and the parking lot situation. 
Before 11:00am, before the show ever began there where "three" dog fights caused by inexperienced knuckle heads. It was so bad that the management had to reprimand certain people, and make loud speaker announcements for people to keep their dogs away from other dogs.
There was one guy a little down from me, "the guy looked to be medicated or something" his is one of the dogs that got into a fight, and his other dog that he entered into the "fun show" kept biting him on his leg so hard, the poor guy started shaking from the pain, even though he was trying to hide what his dog was doing . 
Then there was the guy directly to my right, he was load, abrasive, and his favorite word was "[email protected]#k" and he would use it at least two to three times per sentence. And his conversation was about how his dog destroyed someone else's @#@# dog, and how his one male took out the @#@# eye of his other dog, and on and on. I wouldn't mind so much, but I was there with my daughter. I started to say something, but I knew by his demeanor it would of just caused a scene. 
So I figured it was time to leave, but no! The small parking lot has been stuffed with cars and no one can get out! 
Any one of these things by themselves was no big deal and could of been dealt with, but all together within a two hour stretch was a little much. 
I hope and I am relatively sure they got the show under control later. The bottom line is, I don't think these shows are for me.


----------



## Ebar

dday said:


> Well that was an interesting event Saturday. Before I begin, I know this may bother some people, so if the "Mods" think I am being to critical, so be it. As I posted earlier, this is the first adba event I have attended in about 20+ years. Not how I remember them!
> First let me say that the staff was pleasant, helpful, and professional. The problem I had was with some of the attendees and the parking lot situation.
> Before 11:00am, before the show ever began there where "three" dog fights caused by inexperienced knuckle heads. It was so bad that the management had to reprimand certain people, and make loud speaker announcements for people to keep their dogs away from other dogs.
> There was one guy a little down from me, "the guy looked to be medicated or something" his is one of the dogs that got into a fight, and his other dog that he entered into the "fun show" kept biting him on his leg so hard, the poor guy started shaking from the pain, even though he was trying to hide what his dog was doing .
> Then there was the guy directly to my right, he was load, abrasive, and his favorite word was "[email protected]#k" and he would use it at least two to three times per sentence. And his conversation was about how his dog destroyed someone else's @#@# dog, and how his one male took out the @#@# eye of his other dog, and on and on. I wouldn't mind so much, but I was there with my daughter. I started to say something, but I knew by his demeanor it would of just caused a scene.
> So I figured it was time to leave, but no! The small parking lot has been stuffed with cars and no one can get out!
> Any one of these things by themselves was no big deal and could of been dealt with, but all together within a two hour stretch was a little much.
> I hope and I am relatively sure they got the show under control later. The bottom line is, I don't think these shows are for me.


... Damn I hope my first abkc show in march doesn't end up like this!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mccoypitbulls

Really...that is not good..sounds like all bad news..no pics??


----------



## rocthebully

Man that does suck!


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Ebar said:


> ... Damn I hope my first abkc show in march doesn't end up like this!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It'll be a whole nother ball game. I went to an abkc show and only one accident happened. Lots of cursing and hood characters but thats to be expected.


----------



## Ebar

Just Tap Pits said:


> It'll be a whole nother ball game. I went to an abkc show and only one accident happened. Lots of cursing and hood characters but thats to be expected.


Yeah the phx one is in my old stomping geounds ha ha so I'm sure ill run into some people lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Elvisfink

The Show was GREAT! Yes, there were two accidents where dogs slipped their collars. I don’t know either owner or why it occurred but it did end of story! Both incidents were taken care of quickly and none of the dogs had anything more than puncture. As for the parking lot, yes it was very full because there was such a good turnout for this year's show. There were over a 130 dogs entered in the morning show. There was also plenty of parking out on the street. As for the jackasses making stupid comments there is nothing the ADBA or the club could do about that. There was one jerk that appeared to be inebriated and he was asked then escorted off of the grounds. Where I was sitting there was nothing but laughter, smiles and good camaraderie. In all the years of going to the SoCal ADBA show both as an exhibitor, spectator and a member of the club. I've always had a good time. Sorry that wasn't your case dday. On Saturday they were also conducting the ADBA Safe Dog 1 Certification test. They had 6 out of 6 dogs pass!!!!


----------



## mccoypitbulls

Thanks for clearing that up elvisfink..by discription above ..i was kinda wondering what was goin on..


----------



## Elvisfink

Here's a photo I shot at the show of Gr.Ch. Beef.


----------



## ThaLadyPit

Photo and dog look good Doug! Sucks there were a few hiccups, but I guess that's to be expected huh? Glad y'all had a good time. 6/6 passed the SD Test!? That's awesome news!


----------

